# Section 24 Credit Union Act



## fbrand (11 Jun 2012)

Hi I am helping look after the affairs of a relative who is mentally incapacitated and unable to deal with their own affairs.
He has a credit union account and I asked the credit union to release the money under section 24 of the Credit Union Act 1997 so I could pay his bills.
First time they refused. Second time, they said they would only release part of the money held.
He has no other way of paying his bills and I do not know where to go next.
Has anyone had any dealings with the Credit Unions and the section 24 provisions and the next step should be.

Thanks


----------



## Slim (12 Jun 2012)

fbrand said:


> Hi I am helping look after the affairs of a relative who is mentally incapacitated and unable to deal with their own affairs.
> He has a credit union account and I asked the credit union to release the money under section 24 of the Credit Union Act 1997 so I could pay his bills.
> First time they refused. Second time, they said they would only release part of the money held.
> He has no other way of paying his bills and I do not know where to go next.
> ...


 
The problem might be that the credit union is being ultra cautious. If you have supplied all the documents reffered to in sect. 24, then you need to persist with the Board of the credit union. For instance, are you the nearest relative/ Do the other relatives agree with you carrying out this function? Medical eveidence etc,,The credit union may decide to release funds on receipt of bills/invoices.


----------



## CUJimmy (12 Jun 2012)

hi Fbrand,

my advice would be to arrange to meet he manager of the cu. I would agree with Slim that the cu are probably being cautious and need to have clarity on the relationship and of course theat the monies are being used to the benefit of the member.

We are in a similar position with my brother and my mother looks afterhis affairs in the local credit union once a few ground rules had been agreed with the office.

Good luck


----------



## fbrand (12 Jun 2012)

Thanks for your replies. My relative is elderly and the bills I am trying to get paid are his nursing home bills. I have given the credit union the invoices already so I just don't know what to do next.


----------



## CUJimmy (12 Jun 2012)

I dont see any reason why they would not pay these bills directly, I would again advise to seek a meeting with the manager to ascertain any difficulties they may have with the situation


----------

